# casted gun stock???



## winters98 (Oct 14, 2015)

Has anyone ever tried casting a burl alumilite or PR gun stock?


----------



## winters98 (Oct 28, 2015)

Guess no on has tried casting a guns/stock blank


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 28, 2015)

Interesting. But how heavy would it be?


----------



## winters98 (Oct 28, 2015)

Not sure?


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 28, 2015)

I haven't done a gun stock but I did try a bowl blank and had some issues with a really thick pour. I'd think you'd at least need solid wood at all the mounting points and a piece that ran all the way through for strength so you wouldn't have the stock crack under heavy recoil..

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 28, 2015)

Hmm....who can I get in here to help with this cool idea....
@Final Strut
@Fsyxxx
@kris stratton
@Schroedc
@Bigdrowdy1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 28, 2015)

Hmm...colin snuck in before I posted...

Hi Colin!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Oct 28, 2015)

Out of my league for sure. Would need an extra long chamber and not sure of diameter. I don't cast but stabilizing would require more experience than I have. Casting would also require a longer chamber and need to be able to lay horizontally I would think. Good Luck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## winters98 (Oct 28, 2015)

Could not you just cast around a tube and add rubber cushion plate at but?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Oct 28, 2015)

@ElMostro 

Interesting idea. Eugene does unbelievable blanks including some larger stuff, so I'm interested to see what he says

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (Oct 28, 2015)

I know Alan Trout has told me there are issues when your casting larger masses of Alumilite. It's an exo Thermic reaction when setting up and it causes problems. Larger pour cure more quickly also so there is less time to get to pressure. Last thing to consider, Alumilite is freaking expensive. If it were very big it'd cost a lot of $. Still be really freaking bad ass.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Final Strut (Oct 29, 2015)

That out of my league. 

My pressure pot is probably one of the bigger ones of those of us on WB that cast and I can cast a 12" PM blank but that is about max capacity for me.

It would be cool to see this done though. Like Colin pointed out, I think you would have to plan it so that there is solid wood at your mounting points. I don't think that Alumilite would hold up to heavier recoil over time in critical areas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 29, 2015)

You might consider a modular project. Drill a 9/16" hole along the best axis then cut the stock into several manageable sections and cast them. Keep the mating portions protected during casting and use aligmnent pins at each joint. Reassemble them onto a 1/2" steel rod and use epoxy at the butt joints then tighten the countersunk nuts to clamp it all together. Use 1 hour epoxy not 5 minute. You could fill the hole with wax before vasting and heat it out once done.

The trickiest part will be if you're going for a seamless look. Depending on how crazy the swirls are it might hide or highlight, but maybe accentuating the seams in a way would be cool too. And you can always make your cuts curvy on the bandsaw instead of straight ... lots of possibilities come to mind.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## DavidDobbs (Oct 29, 2015)

I have a pot big enough to do it 12"×25".

But with the recoil no way would I touch it.

All I have is a mental image of the coyote......with the road runner pointing and laughing.
Dave

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hmm....ok. So this would work, if we used the stock for say a .22 or even a bb gun. Shotties and rifles are out....for now.


----------



## winters98 (Oct 29, 2015)

What if a clear material micro mesh was casted near mid center?


----------



## ElMostro (Nov 16, 2015)

Sorry I have not been here for a while. With the proper size tank this is doable like others have mentioned not sure if the recoil would have an effect. Being a urethane resin I won't shatter like PR but you never know. I mostly work with batches under 100 ounces and I have had a few that had the "thermal fracture" happen to them. My conclusion is that the thicker the cast the likelier for it to occur but I have not had the problem when doing longer but thinner (under 3" thick) casts. Alan has works with much bigger pieces than I do on a regular basis and I know he has had a couple of issues with the fracturing in the past.
Eugene


----------



## frankp (Nov 18, 2015)

Alumilite 65D has a 2100 psi tensile strength, compared to 3900 (perpindicular to grain) for 12% walnut. Not exactly spectacular but certainly manageable for some lightweight guns. .22, .223, maybe .243 and a few others. I might even consider it for a 30-30, though I'm not seeing any numbers for recoils on 30-30 for some reason. Check some recoil tables for rifles and shotguns to see what comes in "light" (say under 200) for recoil factor or in reasonable (to your mind) ft/lbs measurements and decide based on that. 

I'd try it but I'm one of those weirdos who doesn't believe anything unless I verify it for myself.

As for how to do it, I'd go with @Kevin's concept. Easy to produce and make design adjustments "on the fly" after some test shots. You could also put a design together that was a composite cast and wood that could look pretty spectacular.


----------

